# Moving a Gun safe



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anybody know who I could contact to get a gun safe moved? Its a 500lb beast there is no way in hell I could bring upstairs myself. :shock: I'm on the north end of utah county... looking for someone with one of those stair climber contraptions.  


-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Get a couple of you biggest fans together and have at it. I know there is some big guys on here............... I'd help but I'm old and live to far away. :roll:
I understand those stair climbers are a bit pricey.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> I understand those stair climbers are a bit pricey.


True... but still less than my ER deductable 8)

-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I think that Gun Safe place along the freeway down in Utah County might be able to direct you towards someone.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Get a couple of your biggest *Samoan neighbors* and have at it.


I kind of regret putting my safe in the basement. I don't look forward to moving anytime soon. I think if I sold my house I'd leave the safe behind and get another I could "grow into". :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lycan said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > Get a couple of your biggest *Samoan neighbors* and have at it.
> ...


For fire safety purposes they really need to be in the basement. They are actually quite manageable once you have an appliance dolly. With those you can get two below and two in front and it is not really that bad. Uhaul and diamond both rent them. Good luck!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My brother might have one. Let me check with him, and I'll PM you with info if he is willing to help out.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Lycan said:
> 
> 
> > Al Hansen said:
> ...


Just make sure you aren't one of the 2 pushers below in case an accident happens! I bought myself a ranch sytle one story house just because of my vault. I had moved it down 3 steps in Ok when I left and that like to have killed the 5 movers doing it. Strange how me and 3 buddies put it in the house with minimal problems. (it weights 900 or so empty).


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> For fire safety purposes they really need to be in the basement. They are actually quite manageable once you have an appliance dolly. With those you can get two below and two in front and it is not really that bad. Uhaul and diamond both rent them. Good luck!


My garage has a locked storage room. I wish I would have put the safe in there instead, but it seemed like less work at the time to put it in the basement. I would never suggest putting a safe on anything other than a concrete floor. Safes falling through floors is never a good thing. Saw a 200 gallon aquarium go through a floor once, not pretty!


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah, only put them on a concrete floor or in an outside corner - preferably one that has been reinforced.

A 500 pounds safe will be manageable by a few people. Just use a good moving dolly/hand truck and have a guy or two with a rope tied around the safe to make sure it doesn't get away from you.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Back in the day my dads friend put a safe in a house with a crawlspace under it, after a day it sagged the living room floor in, they had to climb under the house; jack and block the floor up under it.


----------

